# Slapperbells Transformation



## slapperbell (Mar 17, 2014)

I called this post transformation, because that's what im hopong for.
I am 6 foot 2"
I was 17 stone 12 lbs a couple of weeks ago, then I started goin to a PT 3 times a week. he told me if I wanted transformation I had to seriously think about my eating and drinking habits. so form the 4th march I have stopped eating chocolate and crisps and bread and sweets, also give up fizzy drinks and alcohol(hard), but im down to 17 stone 1 lbs so far so its going well. he has me on a 3 day split, arms tri.  back bi. legs delts.


----------



## slapperbell (Mar 17, 2014)

typical day for me
7am porridge (made with water) black coffee
11am black coffee
2pm soup
7pm pork chop, sweet potato, veg
9pm black coffee
drinking about 5 bottles of water (500ml)


----------



## slapperbell (Mar 17, 2014)

I never mentioned my goals.
ive had a stiff lower back for last 2-3 years, im thinking im carrying too much weight.i need to get rid of it. im 39 years old. I really just want to feel more comfortable, maybe lose the gut and moobs, if I get a nice physique too then that would be great.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi and welcome to UGB.

There are quite a few things wrong...

To start with it would help if you could give us an estimation of your BF%, if you got no clue you can refer to the pictures linked below:

Men Bodyfat %

Secondly, this diet is horrible, for several reasons.

The first one is that I assume that to be at your weight, your usual calories intake must have been quite high and the diet you're following now is a drastic change. Although I appreciate the motivation and will you put into it, such dramatic changes in eating habits are hard to sustain psychologically, it seems that you went from a lousy all-I-can-eat-and-drink behavior to a diet that would make a fakir die with hunger...No need to go so hard on the diet, you won't feel well and risk to relapse after a while because the change is too brutal.

Also, the diet is awful in itself...It is really TOO MANY calories below your maintenance level at your size, unless you're eating tons of what you listed. Another thing that makes this diet poor as hell are the macros. You're basically eating protein for dinner only, and I don't see much fat either (yes, fat IS healthy and you need some). If you follow this diet, you will def lose weight, that's sure, but a solid proportion of this lost weight will me muscle mass, which in turn will make shedding fat harder because muscles burn calories even at rest. That's why all these "six weeks eating apples only" diets you can find in women's magazine are failures, a high percentage of the weight lost is muscle so when the gals get back to a normal diet they put the fat back faster than ever and often get fatter than before.

All your meals should look like your dinner, lean meat + quality carbs + healthy fat three times a day have never turned anyone into a fatty...

I would recommend you to throw a few eggs in your breakfast, to have a lunch identical to your dinner and you're good to go. From what I guess from your post, most of the cals over your maintenance level where coming from junk food / booze, so cutting these out will already make a tremendous difference, no need to go berzerk and switch to a soup and coffee diet...

Your training schedule is fine, give it a few weeks to get accustomed to exercise and once you're fine throw some cardio sessions on non-lifting days. Once again, don't go crazy and try to run a marathon the first day, it won't do any good, 30mn brisk walk on an inclined threadmill is good enough, if you push the envelope too hard you will be super tired / sore fast and might lose motivation.

Best of luck


----------



## slapperbell (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks so much for advice, will Def take on board, I'll add eggs at breakfast (protein shake instead of coffee?)
Lunch I'll put chicken.in soup and have a slice of brown bread?


----------



## slapperbell (Mar 17, 2014)

I have electronic scales I'll post bf after work tonight,  also is stones Ok.to use on here or shud I go with lbs?


----------



## Luscious Lei (Mar 17, 2014)

Expressing your weight in lbs will get you more feedback on this board, as it is the most commonly used unit.

Don't bother with the electronic scales, their BF reading is not accurate and will vary from a day to another. For a more accurate rating you can refer to the picture I linked or even better post a picture of yourself (not naked, please...).

You can pretty much eat anything you like as long as your macros are balanced, you can take protein shakes if you wish but they are not necessary at this stage.
Simply cutting out the crap from your diet and exercising will do wonders.


----------



## slapperbell (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok 4th March 250lbs
10th march 245 lbs
17th March 239 lbs
Did my chest arm session today 
Compound/bench 
40kg 4 x 12reps


----------



## slapperbell (Mar 17, 2014)

Chest tris that is


----------



## slapperbell (Mar 17, 2014)

Today's diet
7am porridge with water, black coffee 
11am black coffee
2pm soup with chicken in +1slice dry brown bread
4pm protein shake(1scoop 20g)
6pm stew 
Plan to have coffee at 9pm 
3lt water throughout day


----------



## shenky (Mar 17, 2014)

slapperbell said:


> Today's diet
> 7am porridge with water, black coffee
> 11am black coffee
> 2pm soup with chicken in +1slice dry brown bread
> ...



What's in the stew? Also, are you counting calories? I don't feel like you're getting enough protein.


----------



## slapperbell (Mar 17, 2014)

The stew has steak pieces,  potatoes,  carrots,  onions,  gravy granules,  water, 
I'm putting lots of chicken into the soup


----------



## shenky (Mar 17, 2014)

slapperbell said:


> The stew has steak pieces,  potatoes,  carrots,  onions,  gravy granules,  water,
> I'm putting lots of chicken into the soup



Gotcha. Still, you may want to start counting calories. It's good you've cleaned up your diet, but ultimately the calorie deficit or surplus will make or break you. On a cut, you really only want a maximum of 600 calorie deficit, so if your deficit is greater than that, you could be doing more harm than good, burning lovely muscle mass, and sometimes even bone density (in extreme cases) in addition to the fat. Also, if you're eating only a maintenance level of calories, you can eat clean all you want, you still won't shed weight.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 17, 2014)

1 stone equals 14lbs


----------



## DF (Mar 17, 2014)

Hmm, sounds like math class.  If 1 stone=14 pounds how long does it take for Slapper to travel from Chicago to Boston when the train is going 60mph with a westerly wind of 15mph?


----------



## slapperbell (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok mate I'll try to eat more but stay clean


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 17, 2014)

if your personal trainer gave you this diet that you are using then you need to drop him along with the sweets. this diet is a recipe for disaster. you are dropping weight rapidly at about a pound a day and I doubt its all water weight with this diet. you need a diet that will preserve your muscle mass while loosing fat. it wont be long from now that you will become weak and Ill if you continue to fallow this diet. this diet is for a bird my friend. you are a 250lb Man. 
     you can not sleep for 8 hours or so and then not have your first meal until 2pm. you are going to loose muscle mass. you will be happy that your scale says you weigh less but it is not the kind of weight you want to loose. lets try something like this for you, Breakfast is your most important meal of the day and the largest. it gives you energy for the day and plenty of time to burn it off. tapper down your meal size with lunch being smaller and dinner the smallest. dinner should be at least, 2 or 3 hours before bed time. 
   you need at least 3 balanced meals a day with a couple of protein shakes in between. 5 smaller meals would be best but I have a feeling we will be lucky to get you to do the 3. 
something like this along with some training and cardio, will preserve your muscle mass and make it easier for you to get that nice physique in the end while allowing you to burn fat and loose the weight you want in a healthy manner. you will feel better along the way as well trust me. 
if something like this sounds agreeable to you then we can go further and help you put some meals together.


----------



## bronco (Mar 17, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> 1 stone equals 14lbs



I hadn't any idea


----------



## IronAsylum (Mar 18, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> 1 stone equals 14lbs



You must not of seen the stones by my house. Not even close to 14 lbs lol. But thanks,  I never knew what stone to pound ratio was. Good info.


----------



## slapperbell (Mar 18, 2014)

cheers jaxny im taking all on board, ill post at dinner time tonight,(todays training & diet)


----------



## slapperbell (Mar 18, 2014)

ok todays blog:
6am 2.5 mile jog (25:30)
7am porridge with water, 2boiled eggs 1 slice brown toast dry, black coffee
11am 100g chicken breast 1 tomato sliced, black coffee
2pm bowl stew
7pm scrambled eggs(3 whites,2yolks) 150g chicken breast, 2 slices ham, 1 tomato, 1 slice brown bread.
9pm black coffee
5 x 500ml water


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey this is a great improvement slapperbell from what you had. I'm glad to see you made the adjustments. I think there can be a bit more fine tuning to it though, but let me get back to you on that in a bit. 
What are you doing for work outs? And by the way you sound like you may live outside of the United states would that be correct?


----------



## slapperbell (Mar 18, 2014)

yea im from northern Ireland. my workouts
Monday chest triceps
Tuesday 2.5 mile run
Wednesday back biceps
Thursday 2.5 mile run
Friday 2.5 mile run
Saturday legs delts
sunday off


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 19, 2014)

yeah the porridge gave you away LOL. so what are your goals here? and in what kind of time frame.


----------



## Malevolence (Mar 19, 2014)

You know I hear this a bit and it kinda drives me crazy! "As long as your macros are right you can eat what ever". I am sorry but this is a lousy interpretation of the first law of thermodynamics. Not all calories are equal!!


----------



## slapperbell (Mar 19, 2014)

lol yea love my porridge, my goals are to eliminate my lower back stiffness(which I believe is from carrying too much weight) wanna feel comfortable, and maybe look good, ill post some pics soon


----------



## slapperbell (Mar 19, 2014)

today:
7am porridge made with water, protein shake, black coffee
11am 3 boiled eggs, 50g beetroot 1 slice brown toast, black coffee
2pm soup with 100g chicken in it
5pm protein shake
7pm haddock fillet, 4 baby potaoes, lots of carrots n broccoli
6 bottles water(500ml)
training back biceps
compound lifts 4x 12 reps 40kg deadlifts


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 19, 2014)

ok my friend you're committed and that is great. you need some more help here with the diet. you weigh 250lbs. you should at least be taking in 1 gram of protein per body pound a day. 
right now the protein in your diet is way to low for you and you are going to loose muscle mass, you do not want that. 100g of chicken is 3 oz. chicken is about 5g of protein per oz. so 3 x5=15g protein from your chicken. you should be aiming at about 50g of protein per sitting, so you are way short here. 
if you were to do 3 meals with 50g protein at each meal and 2 protein shakes at 50g per shake you will hit your 250g protein for the day. 
you need to eat about 260g of chicken per sitting.

7am - 8 egg whites 2 yolks scrambled, porridge, piece of fruit, 1 slice of brown toast and black coffee. 
9am- protien shake 50g
11am- 3 boiled eggs, 50g beetroot 1 slice toast black coffee...lets add 30g protien shake here. or 150g chicken. 
2pm- 260g chicken, sweet,or baked patato or yams. any kind of vegetable. soup if you like but no or very little salt. 
5pm 50g protein shake. 
7pm- haddock fillet 4 baby potatoes, lots of carrots and broccoli. ( make sure your haddock is alteast 260g) remember you want 50g protein per sitting, otherwise add something to the haddock.

you can eat slapperbell and loose weight, you do not have to starve yourself. something like this here will preserve your muscle mass, give you energy and have you feeling good and still loose the weight that you want to.


----------



## slapperbell (Mar 19, 2014)

thank u so much jaxny, ur giving me confidence, ill post again tmro, my pt said I have to improve cardio before he jacks the weight up on my deadlift as im still puffing and panting quite a lot at the 40kg, think my 3 morning jogs should sort that out in a few weeks


----------



## slapperbell (Jun 5, 2014)

Just thought id check in, since its been a while:
My pt has me on a macro diet
1700 cals a day 
50g fat
180g carbs
120g protein
I use an app on my phone to keep track. Its now been 14 weeks and ive lost 34 lbs,weight now 15 stone 5 lbs. and my strength has gained in every workout,
My new 1rm are:
Bench 74kg
Squat 80kg
Deadlift 115kg
Military press 55kg


----------



## DF (Jun 5, 2014)

Sounds like you area long great progress.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Get Some (Jun 6, 2014)

looks like you have lost around 35 lbs in just a few months? Good work, keep it up... you can always add back on muscle later if you want it.


----------



## Marly27 (Jun 19, 2014)

Many people do not understand that a diet that is too hypo caloric puts the body into a state of stress (there are more ways to release large amounts of cortisol than emotional/mental stress). 

You will lose fat due to burning more than you put in, but you will also get the side affects that come with increased cortisol. 

People have adapted to this pain is gain mentality where in order to make gains they have to inflict physical and mental agony onto themselves.  Proper training/dieting may incorporate threshold/failure work. Or in the case of diet, may have some days designed to create a stimulus in the body (my diet is never constant and has a miserable 600+g carb day). 

Training smart is always better than training hard. The new school of thought incorporate science. You don't have to torture yourself, in fact being a a state where you feel like your starving is bad. The body is telling you it NEEDS food.  Instead of restricting try playing with your macros/quality. 

My .02


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey great work slapperbell keep it going. 
Glad to see you're getting good results. 
I still think you need to take in more protein, though.


----------



## slapperbell (Sep 6, 2014)

just a quick update:
my weight is now 15 stone exactly(total loss 40 lbs),
my 1 rmax is still 74 kg for bench, squat is 85kg, and deadlift is 120kg. slow improovements, but I think when my body is not in a calorie defecit I will gain strength quicker.
my pt has been preaching form like mad to me, dropped a few of my kgs down so I could nail the correct form. ill post up some squats and deadlifts later.
my calories is still 1700 a  day, but I have to admit, family dinners, parties etc have been a constant hazard(but hey that's life), please share thoughts


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 6, 2014)

If we're using stones as metric weight,
Ryt now I'm 2 Stoned; Weigh that....
#VapeLyf


----------



## slapperbell (Sep 6, 2014)

lol, personally I don't like the too stoned feeling, but hey if you like it enjoy man!!


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 7, 2014)

Keep up the good work - keep posting up - good motivation for you and others!


----------



## slapperbell (Sep 15, 2014)

new one rep max for bench press tonight 80 kg


----------



## slapperbell (Sep 21, 2014)

New 1rm for deadlift 122.5kg


----------



## Paolos (Sep 22, 2014)

Great communication between the bros... Keep up the effort slapper looks like your well on your way!


----------



## slapperbell (Dec 26, 2014)

Been a steady progress, have stopped doin pt sessions as they were costing me a fortune, doin in my garage with friends now new year gonna be some gains


----------



## Bama78 (Dec 26, 2014)

Grats slappy. Good stuff!
I'll be following the log man!


----------



## losieloos (Dec 26, 2014)

No rec talk.


----------



## slapperbell (Feb 17, 2015)

just an update, im back up to 15 stone 7 lbs, (35 lbs off total weight loss since last march)
bench 1rm = 85kg
squat 1rm = 95kg
deadlift 1rm = 115kg(this has went down, but im trying my hardest to keep my upper back from slouching)


----------



## slapperbell (Apr 10, 2015)

Bench 87.5, squat 100, deadlift 120


----------

